# Navitrack Brick



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Does anyone have the Brick transmitter? Currently I use a goldak pipe locator but I also have the big Navitrack. It would be cool to use the same locator for my Seesnake and to trace water lines. How does the Brick fair as a transmitter when used with the Navitrack?





Paul


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

I own a Ridgid brick and the Ridgid scout. They both work very well. If you are locating water lines under slabs and in the yard, don't hesitate to buy the brick. If you need to trace out the cities utility lines for a couple of miles, the brick is underpowered for that.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I'd be using it the same as I use my Goldak. Just for tracing lines under slabs and private metalic lines in the yard. Maybe for clipping on a sewer cable. As long as it can push a signal 150 feet, it'll be more powerfull than the Goldak transmitter.




Paul


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

Get the brick, it will do everything you need it to do.


----------

